# Study Permit for Kids in South Africa



## Letmein1 (Aug 16, 2015)

I have a 5 yr old son and 2 yr old daughter and I will be moving to South Africa from India for my work and am planning to stay for few years. I have approached schools in Cape Town - South Africa for a provisional acceptance letter to apply for Study Permit for my kid, but the school isn;t willing to give a letter without a assessment in person for my 5 yr old son to join reception next year. 
What other information is acceptable for applying study permit? for instance is school application form valid document
Should I be applying study permit visa for my 2 yr old? I am thinking of getting her into a nursery and my assumption is a study permit is not required for nursery
What happens when she is ready for school next year, can I apply for study permit from South Africa or do I have to return to home country for applying study permit. 

Pls share your experience and advice.

Note - I am currently in India


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Get them on accompanying visa along with your own visa while applying for what ever category of visa you applying for from INDIA, that way if u need to apply for a visa in SA u could with no hassle, they your kids


----------



## Letmein1 (Aug 16, 2015)

ernal said:


> Get them on accompanying visa along with your own visa while applying for what ever category of visa you applying for from INDIA, that way if u need to apply for a visa in SA u could with no hassle, they your kids


I am applying for Critical skills visa, please clarify whether there is an accompanying visa category? 
also once I am in South Africa what is the process for getting a study visa?
Is study visa required for under 6 yrs old?

Kind Regards


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Include your kids as an accompany every visa session allows for you to add dependent if am correct just enquire at the embassy there


----------

